# Android character (possible fursona)



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't even like sci-fi. But damn, do I love machinery. This reflects my odd obsession.

Name: Deogee (Still unsure about this name)
Species: Weapons grade android lioness (Barbary lion, _Panthera leo leo_)
Age: 17 years in beta, 2 years active (19, and the numbers have no significance)
Height: 5'7"
Weight: 200-ish pounds (if you're filled with metal and had jet wings you'd be heavy too.)

*[Warning: BORING STUFF]*
General appearance (outer): Appears to be mostly organic, coloring like a normal lioness. Both eyes are completely black and reflective (a solid, shiny black surface). 
Two small single-barreled guns are on the wrists (like this but attached to the skin.). 
There is a node in her shoulder for attaching something like this during specific missions.
Most importantly, she has a permanently attached "jet pack" on her back. Like this, attached between the shoulder blades. The wings are retractable and resemble that of an F-18 Hornet's, in smaller scale of course.
Edited: She has horizontal stabilizers and vertical stabilizers, both on her calves. 
*[/BORING STUFF]*

Inner appearance: Completely mechanical without a shred of organic parts. Her AI is advanced enough to have emotions, but they can be switched off manually (by the android herself, not by an outside source). The most vulnerable part of her design is....everything, really. She looks like a raw machine on the inside. The only organic thing she posses is fur, really. 
You know what that means, furries? Her genitals will fucking mutilate you. Try and stick your dick in there. She'll eject a tracer round in your dick before you even get close enough to find out. 

Anyways, moving along.
Personality and behavior: With emotions turned on, she is pleasant and friendly, perhaps even kittenish at times. She is compassionate and even has a fear of spiders when in her emotional state.
Any other time: Don't even try, man.

Favorite food/drinks/weather etc: What? Really? Um, no. Android.

Sexual orientation: When "emotional", she flirts with everyone. But she is incapable of sex.
I said weapons grade, after all.

*Edit: I'm currently editing her appearance/weapons/etc by consulting with a marine. *


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm letting everyone know she's basically a work in progress. The final design has not, and will not, be decided for a while.


----------



## Willow (Oct 30, 2010)

You forgot to add in the part where she's very protective of her friends and will go super raeg if you mess with them :V


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

Willow said:


> You forgot to add in the part where she's very protective of her friends and will go super raeg if you mess with them :V


 
LOVE CANNOT BLOOM ON THE BATTLEFIELD. 

I may remove her emotion AI altogether considering it's not necessary to her basic functions and might actually make her kind of dangerous. You usually don't give emotions to a war machine >.>


----------



## Neiun (Oct 30, 2010)

Willow said:


> You forgot to add in the part where she's very protective of her friends and will go super raeg if you mess with them :V


 
Oh, roleplaying character cliches, how I love thee.

I gott admit, Liar, I lol'd at the part about her genitals.


----------



## Asswings (Oct 30, 2010)

oh murr


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 31, 2010)

Neiun said:


> Oh, roleplaying character cliches, how I love thee.
> 
> I gott admit, Liar, I lol'd at the part about her genitals.


 Even my military friends are like "But...you can't have sex with her? D:"

I told them it was like trying to have sex with an actual F-18, but they said, "If the F-18 had boobs, though..."


Asswings said:


> oh murr


 Let me show you my missile ;>


----------



## Asswings (Oct 31, 2010)

Liar said:


> Even my military friends are like "But...you can't have sex with her? D:"
> 
> I told them it was like trying to have sex with an actual F-18, but they said, "If the F-18 had boobs, though..."
> 
> Let me show you my missile ;>



can i lick it

also don't make me go dig up plane porn. It's out there. XD


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 31, 2010)

Asswings said:


> can i lick it
> 
> also don't make me go dig up plane porn. It's out there. XD


 
I know. I've seen it in a forumgoer's gallery. But to be fair, that was an anthro plane. 

...But still.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, Telnac's not a weapon's grade android, but he's certainly be willing to show a fellow flight-capable android a good time.  As for shredded manhoods, that's what detachable penises are for.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 31, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Well, Telnac's not a weapon's grade android, but he's certainly be willing to show a fellow flight-capable android a good time.


 
Let us fly into the sunset! 

Right now I'm modifying the wrist-mounted guns. Instead, I'm giving her a firing/loading/re-shelling units in her arms with retractable barrels near her wrists. One arm fires small ammunition, the other fires .50 cal rounds and refurbishes bullets into the spent cartridges.


----------



## Neiun (Oct 31, 2010)

Asswings said:


> can i lick it
> 
> also don't make me go dig up plane porn. It's out there. XD


 
Isn't there artwork of _dragons_ fucking planes/cars/various large transit thingies as well?


----------



## Telnac (Oct 31, 2010)

Neiun said:


> Isn't there artwork of _dragons_ fucking planes/cars/various large transit thingies as well?


 *lol*  Probably, but none that I have seen.  Sounds damned funny to me, tho.


----------



## GingerM (Oct 31, 2010)

Okay! This sounds like an intriguing character indeed! I have a few  questions for you to think about, which may help you to shape the  character's origins and background.



Liar said:


> I don't even like sci-fi. But damn, do I love machinery. This reflects my odd obsession.
> 
> Name: Deogee (Still unsure about this name)



Have you got an idea what that might stand for? Another suggestion - Xasaa (eXperimental Air-Surface Assault Android)



Liar said:


> Weight: 185 pounds (if you're filled with metal and had jet wings you'd be heavy too.)



Since she's an android, I'd suggest you make her be more in the 500-600 lb range, at minimum. Unless there's an overwhelming need for her to be able to use things made to take human weight (e.g., chairs, ladders, etc.), there's not really any point to keeping her weight in the human/anthro range.



Liar said:


> Inner appearance: Completely mechanical without a shred of organic parts. Her AI is advanced enough to have emotions, but they can be switched off manually (by the android herself, not by an outside source). The most vulnerable part of her design is....everything, really. She looks like a raw machine on the inside. The only organic thing she posses is fur, really.


Hm. I'm with the idea that she doesn't have emotions; as you noted below, a war machine with emotions could be quite dangerous. That's not to say she couldn't be programmed to mimic human conversational nuances, of course - rise and fall of intonation, facial expressions and so on. But that would be simply to provide the audible and visual cues necessary interact with humans, not to actually feel emotions.
Also, if she's a war machine, why does she have fur? Why does it have to be organic fur?



Liar said:


> You know what that means, furries? Her genitals will fucking mutilate you. Try and stick your dick in there. She'll eject a tracer round in your dick before you even get close enough to find out.


I'd ask why she even has (replica) genitalia at all? Servicing ports? Those would be better placed in the abdominal area. (I could ask why a lioness and not a lion; why would a war machine need to be shaped like a presumably anthro lioness, complete with breasts and so on?)



Liar said:


> Personality and behavior: With emotions turned on, she is pleasant and friendly, perhaps even kittenish at times. She is compassionate and even has a fear of spiders when in her emotional state.
> Any other time: Don't even try, man.
> 
> Favorite food/drinks/weather etc: What? Really? Um, no. Android.
> ...


Again, this can be simulated as part of the software that  controls how she interacts with humans, say in an off-duty mode. It  wouldn't be necessary to have her actually experience the emotions.

And some more questions that come to mind:

1) Is this an experimental creation? Or production series? (may also go to the name I suggested above)
2) She's an AI; how are AIs treated (socially)? Is she viewed as being equivalent to an M1 or a Warthog tankbuster - a weapon, but not a person in her own right?
3) How advanced an AI is she? Fully capable of independent thought and operation? If so, and if she's viewed as just another form of tank or plane, how does she feel about that? (if you haven't, may I suggest you read some of Keith Laumer's 'Bolo' stories; they deal with the creation and development of sentient tanks, including how humans relate to them, both within and outside the military)
4) Is she seeking personal freedom/independence? With or without the cooperation/collaboration of humans working around/with her?
5) If you decide to not give her emotions, perhaps one of her driving motivations could be to acquire them (think 'Data' in ST:TNG, striving to understand and eventually have emotions)

I hope this is helpful to you.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 1, 2010)

GingerM said:


> Okay! This sounds like an intriguing character indeed! I have a few  questions for you to think about, which may help you to shape the  character's origins and background.


Righto.





> Have you got an idea what that might stand for? Another suggestion - Xasaa (eXperimental Air-Surface Assault Android)


NO I swear to god I am not doing that acronym crap every other android ever has. 





> Since she's an android, I'd suggest you make her be more in the 500-600 lb range, at minimum. Unless there's an overwhelming need for her to be able to use things made to take human weight (e.g., chairs, ladders, etc.), there's not really any point to keeping her weight in the human/anthro range.


She's not solid steel so there's no need to weigh that much. It's just her frame that's titanium. My friend (a math dude and marine) says 170 would be the range for the frame itself (or if I used graphene or carbon fiber the frame could be much, much less) so I may need to add a few for the wires and wings, but otherwise...




> Hm. I'm with the idea that she doesn't have emotions; as you noted below, a war machine with emotions could be quite dangerous. That's not to say she couldn't be programmed to mimic human conversational nuances, of course - rise and fall of intonation, facial expressions and so on. But that would be simply to provide the audible and visual cues necessary interact with humans, not to actually feel emotions.
> Also, if she's a war machine, why does she have fur? Why does it have to be organic fur?


She can interact without feeling emotions. She accepts a mission, she reports her status, she returns home and rests until next mission. I don't intend for her to be an "average fursona". She's just intended for being an android. If I want another fursona with emotions, I'll probably make one.
And because I want her to have organic fur. Because it's soft. Coulda ripped it off a lion, I dunno. Leather/skin is a pretty tough material good at keeping liquid off her insides.




> I'd ask why she even has (replica) genitalia at all? Servicing ports? Those would be better placed in the abdominal area. (I could ask why a lioness and not a lion; why would a war machine need to be shaped like a presumably anthro lioness, complete with breasts and so on?)


I was joking, if you couldn't tell. She has nothing of the sort.
And because I like anthro lionesses. This isn't meant to be a sci-fi fest, it's just a character.




> Again, this can be simulated as part of the software that  controls how she interacts with humans, say in an off-duty mode. It  wouldn't be necessary to have her actually experience the emotions.
> 
> And some more questions that come to mind:
> 
> ...


 
The rest of those questions: I honestly don't know because I don't care that much about her hopes and dreams and social abilities. To me, her creator, she's just a F-18 based android that I'm just playing around with, no story, nothing.


----------



## GingerM (Nov 1, 2010)

Liar said:


> Righto.
> ===8<---
> The rest of those questions: I honestly don't know because I don't care that much about her hopes and dreams and social abilities. To me, her creator, she's just a F-18 based android that I'm just playing around with, no story, nothing.


 
Ah, I see. I wasn't sure how much detail you wanted to create.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 1, 2010)

GingerM said:


> Ah, I see. I wasn't sure how much detail you wanted to create.


 
Yeah, I understand if I had this huge backstory or something, but she's just something I'm playing around with the idea of. Thanks for the inquiries anyways, it actually helped me a bit (especially with the idea of her frame).

Edit: Sorry if I came off as rude, I'm tired :<


----------



## GingerM (Nov 1, 2010)

Liar said:


> Yeah, I understand if I had this huge backstory or something, but she's just something I'm playing around with the idea of. Thanks for the inquiries anyways, it actually helped me a bit (especially with the idea of her frame).
> 
> Edit: Sorry if I came off as rude, I'm tired :<


 
Not to worry


----------

